# Advice on an Out of Town Fare



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Kid of new to this thing, have only been driving since September. Have a regular Uber customer who wants to go out of town Tuesday for dinner. Around 130 to 150 miles total and probably about 5 hours total. I have a Suburban LT and they are taking 6 people. Uber Xl rate would be about $500 for the trip. Was wondering from some of you that drive on your own, is that too much, not enough, just right? Guess the advice I am seeking is the fare I should charge an how?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Assuming 150 miles is the round trip total you'll be out $82.50 just in vehicle wear, then add 5 hours of your time times whatever you think is a fair hourly rate for your service. $500 seems high, but you'd want to make at least a couple hundred just to make sure you come out ahead, assuming you don't have a lot of empty miles for pick ups and the like added on, which might require upping it even more.

...XL takes what 28%? Soo even on a $500 fare you'd take home <$400.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Yea...$100.00 an hour sucks. Why would ya even bother?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Assuming 150 miles is the round trip total you'll be out $82.50 just in vehicle wear, then add 5 hours of your time times whatever you think is a fair hourly rate for your service. $500 seems high, but you'd want to make at least a couple hundred just to make sure you come out ahead, assuming you don't have a lot of empty miles for pick ups and the like added on, which might require upping it even more.
> 
> ...XL takes what 28%? Soo even on a $500 fare you'd take home <$400.


It is still 20% here. Thought like you that $500 seemed up there. 150 is round trip. The guy is a regular so I don't want to screw him. He sends me people all the time. I do want to make the right fare on it because, after all, it is Christmas!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> It is still 20% here. Thought like you that $500 seemed up there. 150 is round trip. The guy is a regular so I don't want to screw him. He sends me people all the time. I do want to make the right fare on it because, after all, it is Christmas!


Check limo rates in your area per hour.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Question is, are you waiting there and then driving them back? Perhaps they could pick up your dinner at least. If not, you are deadheading back and you need to figure in the cost of that, too.


----------



## Wonderful (Dec 17, 2014)

$80 /hour is what our limo company used to charge for a stretch (for good cuStomers)


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Charge him a flat rate of 400 (cheaper than uber) ....then while you wait for him do some "moonlight" ubering while you wait


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Was thinking if I should add my point of view or just shut up..

Well Baton Rouge Uber XL fare is $2.40 / mile plus $24 / hour

If it's one way = max 75miles (you said max. 150miles total correct?)
assuming mostly freeway where you can travel smoothly at 65mph your ride might just take 90mins

Total UBER XL Fare would be around 75miles x $2.40 plus 1.5hrs. x $24 per hour = $216 for the "one way" trip.
Returning home is not included and I personally would add at least 25% to the fare since you have to return empty.
since you most likely will not be able to only use freeways you might want to round it up to $250 one way then add 25% for out of town charge.
This will make it $312.50 but however *I personally would try to get $300 for the one way trip*. not $400 - 500 because then you might loose the client.

If it's a round trip it would be perfect if the wait is no longer than 2 hours.. I would offer charging $500 and offering him the waiting time up to 2 hours free
(throw some cheese to the mice..) but if longer I believe $24 is not enough I would ask for $40 per hour extra waiting time.

Would be interested in hearing what fare you will choose and if client accepted.

Good luck !


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Was thinking if I should add my point of view or just shut up..
> 
> Well Baton Rouge Uber XL fare is $2.40 / mile plus $24 / hour
> 
> ...


It would be around $180.

*FARE CALCULATION*
For all Uber fares (with the exception of Uber TAXI) the fare is calculated as:

*Base + Distance + Time = Uber Fare*

In order to calculate the fare, Uber takes GPS data from the trip and charges for *either distance or time (not both)* depending on your speed.


When your Uber is travelling over 11mph, we charge a _distance_ rate. 
When your Uber is travelling at or below 11mph, we charge a _time_ rate.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Limo companies were around $600 for the 5 hours for an SUV. Thinking the $400 is fair for both of us. Thanks for the help and suggestions.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Was thinking if I should add my point of view or just shut up..
> 
> Well Baton Rouge Uber XL fare is $2.40 / mile plus $24 / hour
> 
> ...


It is for the round trip. Should be about 5 hours total with around 150 miles total. Checked local limos and their rates were in the $600 range. Other than not being black, I thin my Suburban will stack up against any of them. Extra clean in and out. I was figuring around $400 or $450. My Uber calculation was similar to yours and ended up a little over $500 for the trip.

He didn't ask a fare, just asked me to be there to pick them up. Just want to treat the guy right and not gouge him and still be fair to me.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It would be around $180.
> 
> *FARE CALCULATION*
> For all Uber fares (with the exception of Uber TAXI) the fare is calculated as:
> ...


Invoices show a time charge and a distance charge to come up to the fare. I took an Uber today and the receipt shows Base $2.50, Distance 16.94, Time 7.32, Safe Rider 1.00 Total 27.76. Tipped the driver, he was more of a newbie than me and tried to talk me out of it. Told him, this too shall pass.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

@UberHammer :

not really sure about it's 100% correct..

I logged into my fares to calculate 2 different spontaneously picked rides..
I did only focus on a little bit longer distance trips.









52.43 minutes x 0.29 cent per minute = $15.20
37.64 miles x $1.25 per mile = $47.05
equals = $ 62.25
Adding the $1.80 base fare = $ 63.86

They "Uber" calculated the fare as $63 so I guess they have rounded it up..

It charges TIME + DISTANCE at the same time


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

just another trip to compare again I've choosen a longer trip but I can do the same math with a short trip if you like..









102.42 mins x 0.29 cent per mile = $29.70
105.92 miles x 1.25 per mile = 132.40
equals = $162.10
Adding the base fare = 163.90

however Uber calculated the fare with $164.79 no idea why??


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

If he's a good client, as you have indicated, how about giving him a discount on the Uber rate? Tell him what that rate would be, and take off Uber's cut. This is just if he asks. So you get $400, and maybe a tip on top of that. If I were you, I would let the client know I would be getting my own dinner and then back and available for him, rather than trying to squeeze out a few extra bucks Ubering. Sit outside the restaurant or wherever they are, and think about that nice hourly rate you're making.  Take along a book to pass the time. Welcome to my world!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> It is for the round trip. Should be about 5 hours total with around 150 miles total. Checked local limos and their rates were in the $600 range. Other than not being black, I thin my Suburban will stack up against any of them. Extra clean in and out. I was figuring around $400 or $450. My Uber calculation was similar to yours and ended up a little over $500 for the trip.
> 
> He didn't ask a fare, just asked me to be there to pick them up. Just want to treat the guy right and not gouge him and still be fair to me.


Dude if it's a round trip it's perfect for you and honestly if he didn't ask you for a discount - why would you try to give him discount ??
Rather do a great job and awesome service and expect that he will additionally tip you, because to me it looks like one of those people who appreciate it.

Have some extra stuff for them like water or soda and give them a really nice ride..
If they ask you to stop the meter and start a new ride (so they don't pay for waiting) 
I would not even accept that but explain them very very nicely that they might not be as happy with their ride back and you would loose at least $24 per hour and if you picked up other rides you woulf probably make $60 and up per hour since you have a nice Suburban..
it wouldn't be fair towards you.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

@Older Chauffeur :

Dear Sir, WHY would we go lower than Uber's fares which are superlow anyways ???
If he wants Uber I would charge him at least Uberfares..

If you drive him without the App you make about 20% more on the trip but I don't know if he has commercial insurance so it would be a risk for him.
We need to stop selling ourselves cheaper than we have too..

Also he has a nice car and seems to be a nice person so the customer liked him..
I wouldn't go any lower.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I copied and pasted the text in my post from Uber's FAQ.

My bad. My source of info sucks!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

no worries Uberhammer... no worries..
I just thought If I was wrong maybe I have to correct my post..
So I did the math..

Strange is only that Uber still rounded it up a notch more.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It would be around $180.
> 
> *FARE CALCULATION*
> For all Uber fares (with the exception of Uber TAXI) the fare is calculated as:
> ...


That is not true in most markets, most markets use distance+time. And in Baton Rouge (where the OP is driving), it is both.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

Just curious ('cuz I couldn't tell) if you were doing this trip "logged onto UBER" or "off UBER."


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

No-tippers, you raise a valid point which I had not considered. He is out there hangin' in the breeze insurance-wise. Maybe better to just to show up and start the Uber trip then with a request, etc?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> Just curious ('cuz I couldn't tell) if you were doing this trip "logged onto UBER" or "off UBER."


I have commercial insurance so it does not bother me either way. It is a private transaction so I will be off Uber. The Pax wanted me because he knows how I drive and my vehicle. Since Uber has no way to request a specific driver he had me give him my personal number (known the guy 30 years, not a problem). Maybe Uber will figure this out if they start losing revenue. He wants XL but didn't want to be stuck in a mini van or cramped SUV.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> I have commercial insurance so it does not bother me either way. It is a private transaction so I will be off Uber.


Well then go right on ahead Skippy! If I were you, I'd figure out what the Uber fare is after your commission and split the difference with the pax. That way you make more money than you would on Uber and they still get a deal.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Well then go right on ahead Skippy! If I were you, I'd figure out what the Uber fare is after your commission and split the difference with the pax. That way you make more money than you would on Uber and they still get a deal.


That is pretty much my plan!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Well today is when you make the trip, so I hope you figured it out and it works to your advantage. Glad to hear you are covered by commercial insurance. When I said to go to his house and then start everything, I meant that you would be the closest driver on the system. But leaving Uber out of this one altogether sounds great to me. Enjoy the trip and be safe.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

If you have your own commercial insurance (man, why didn't you tell that first??)
Then don't log into Uber and keep the 20% commission for your self, 
there is also NO NEED to SHARE your saved 20% with the client, he already appreciates you
We are way too cheap anyways and those type of people would even rather pay you more than Uber fare just to have a nice, friendly and professional driver like you.

If the client asks for a discount, than you already made your math and know that you could offer him 10% maximum. (no Uber app!)
and you still make 10% more than with the Uber App.

I even believe he will tip you 20% on top, just do a great job and keep the guy happy.

You only lower your fare if you're in a situation of competing with other drivers, but you are already out of any competition, just keep heads and fares up.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> If you have your own commercial insurance (man, why didn't you tell that first??)
> Then don't log into Uber and keep the 20% commission for your self,
> there is also NO NEED to SHARE your saved 20% with the client, he already appreciates you
> We are way too cheap anyways and those type of people would even rather pay you more than Uber fare just to have a nice, friendly and professional driver like you.
> ...


Settled on $400, he gave me $500. Wish I could pull in a c-note every hour all the time, I might do this full time.

Thanx for all the help and advice!!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Just as we predicted. Great news! Happy for you.


----------

